# New Fromm 4 star Flavor!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just saw this on Fromm's facebook page:

http://www.frommfamily.com/upload/359.pdf


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Good another flavor, we like this food, but boy i seem to be going through bags, quickly, since we got spirit.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm...I've never tried Fromm, but it get's high marks from members. I'll have to ask my retailer about ordering some. I'm paying $55 for a 28lb bag of Merrick right now. Any idea what the Fromm costs?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Paula, I get 30 lbs of the duck and sweet potato ( not grain free ) for $45.00. The chicken variety is a few dollars less, the surf and turf ( grain free) is more.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When is it coming out???? I don't see it on their website yet or on sites I have ordered from.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Paula, I get 30 lbs of the duck and sweet potato ( not grain free ) for $45.00. The chicken variety is a few dollars less, the surf and turf ( grain free) is more.


Ditto for me here in Cali.

I'm feeding Fromm Gold adult right now and its even less expensive than the 4 star line.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Paula, I get 30 lbs of the duck and sweet potato ( not grain free ) for $45.00. The chicken variety is a few dollars less, the surf and turf ( grain free) is more.


I have Dick Van Pattan's duck and sweet potato, but Ike does not like it. He's also allergic to chicken, corn, and soy so my choices are a bit limited. The new Fromm sounds like something I think he'd like. He prefers beef and fish foods. He was on Innova Red Meat for a while last year but tired of that also. He seems to prefer Merrick and The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The large surf and turf, cost me $ 61.00.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The most expensive one at the store I go to is the Surf & Turf and it's about $60. The Pork & Applesauce and Duck & Sweet Potato usually run me about $53. This time, I got Salmon a la Veg, which was $56, and Whitefish & Potato (for Hunter's diet), which was about $46.

Also, if you e-mail them and tell them that you're a new customer, they send you $7 worth of coupons in the mail. They also frequently (about once a month) post coupons up on their Facebook page, as well as e-mail them to you if you're on their list.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, if Ike tires of food quickly, this is a GREAT line for him. The foods are all interchangeable so once you transition him on the first time, you can switch between the 6 (well, now 7) flavors as much as you want. I usually buy a couple flavors and will sometimes mix them up for Enzo.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not worried about transitioning him, he has a cast iron stomach. The Merrick he's on also has numerous dry kibbles as well as canned variations. I would like to find something a little less pricey that he he loves and is kept in stock. His particular Merrick blend has to be ordered, it's not kept in-stock anywhere near me.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Enzo's Mom for letting us know about those coupons on Facebook. I don't do the whole Facebook thing, but love coupons! Every little bit helps.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, this is great. Thanks for letting us know. I've been wanting to try the grain free for Hudsen, but I don't like how surf and turf has chicken in it. I can't wait until this comes out!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oops.. I forgot to include this in my other post..... I know that we can interchange the Fromm flavors without transitioning, but does that hold true for grain free too? Could I just buy a bag of grain free and start giving it to Hudsen or do I need to transition him over? He is on Salmon a la veg now and I just bought a bag of whitefish. I'm hoping the beef one will be out by the time I buy the next bag.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm...I'm not sure. I never thought about that. We haven't tried the grain free options yet. Their customer service is awesome though. You could probably call and ask.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I buy it from Luke's but they don't have the new version yet, but they said they should have it before the end of the month.


----------

